# [Fireworks MX] Bei Rollover, Hintergrund nicht transparent



## Destruktor (16. April 2004)

Ich habe mit Fireworks MX eine Grafik in mehrere Segmente zerlegt und mit einem Rollover Effekt versehen (Austausch eines anderen Segmentes). Der Hintergrund ist transparent. Das ganze als HTML exportiert.

Wenn ich die Grafik mit F12  anzeigen lasse ist auch alles wunderbar.

*Problem: *Wenn ich die Grafik in eine andere HTML-Datei einbinde, funktionieren zwar alle Links, aber wenn ich mit der Maus drüberfahre, wird das Segment nicht transparent dargestellt, sondern hellgelb.

Wenn ich die exportierte HTML Datei einzeln aufrufe funktioniert es jedoch.


----------



## Destruktor (16. April 2004)

Fehler gefunden..

Ich habe per CSS definiert, das bei "a:hover" der Link gelb hinterlegt wird. Dachte das wäre dann aber nur für Text und nicht für Grafiken.

Werd mal im CSS Forum gucken wie man das abschaltet..


----------

